# Military returning from deployment



## donnaceala

Looking for a charter for my 20 year old nephew who just returned from an 8 month tour in Kuwait. He has never been deep sea fishing and this is all he talked about while he was away.  He is home until July 29th and we would like to get a group charter for 5 to 6 family members. I am willing to pay a reasonable price to make this happen for my nephew.


----------



## submariner

I don't run a charter boat but if you don't find what you are looking for, I can take 2-3 people out for the sharing of the cost of gas, bait and ice and would be happy to do it. I am retired military- boat is a 21 foot Aqua sport with 225 hp cc. I have any fishing gear we would need. let me know if interested. It would have to be a fairly nice day to go 20 miles out ed


----------



## donnaceala

Wow!!! You are awesome! :thumbup: This means a lot - more than you know. I will send you a pm.

Thank you!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210

ED is the man!


----------



## Gaff

Ed will put you on the fish


----------



## kahala boy

You can try Hot Spots in gulf breeze. they have just the boat for 5-6 people....


----------



## donnaceala

Thanks for the info. We are going to accept Ed's kind offer. : ) Really looking forward to the trip!!!!


----------



## bobinbusan

Maybe a good fish fry is in the stars :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FishStalker

That is awesome too help him out like that!!


----------

